# need a low cost mapping hand held GPS



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

E-trex is a bare bones basic handheld
course and speed, lat long, distance traveled
waypoints and route track display
No chart capability on the one I have

Legend version can display maps/charts
plus all the rest of the other features.
Very small screen

available charts

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=173#onTheWater


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Rich if you're not in a hurry I have a Garmin GPSMap 72 and Etrex Legend C that you are more than welcome to play with and see which fits you better.

But from a true chart stand point, the Etrex has much better built in "maps", but no where near a full on chart plotter. The maps are more less blue for water & green for land, but does include the channel markers and some depth indication. I've run 5-8 miles in the dark using the Etrex to stay between the markers.

The 72 has not been used much, it was a gift and I already had the Legend. Check on eBay to see how much a remanufactured unit is compared to new from BB.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Gramps...yep, just seeing the "map" on one of these devices would help. So far, it appears that I will have to pop for, at least, added maps to get the detail that I need. 

My target is some marshes East of Houston. I don't want to get lost back in there. Between the mosquitoes and the gators...not a good idea.

When are you heading over this way? rich


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Marshes east of Houston, Anahuac? You're speaking my language! I think there will have to be some field testing.

The detailed maps may not be required. The handhelds are accurate within 10', if your on idle / low speed it is easy to re-run your marked track back to a known position. 

I'm heading that way the end of next week, should be in Humble by Wednesday the 3rd at the latest.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well,. it will be good to finally meet you.  Send me an email as soon as you have time.

re the marshes ..Take a look at   Cove, TX  on Google Earth and you will see what I mean.  My track will take me to "jack's pocket" on the upper reaches of Trinity bay.

Incidentally, Galveston bay---which includes Trinity bay--- is said to be the third largest bay system in the US ...  525 square miles of water.  Lots of places to go and fish.  Rich


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes sir. We are talking about the same thing. I've read some about launching from an area called "Goo Hole" and issues there. If you drivea little further there are two others launches to hit Jack's.

I'll email you soon!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yep, Gou Hole road leads exactly to the launch in question. It appears that I can start fishing a few minutes from the launch and just work my way down to Galveston/Trinity bay slowly. If the reds are biting that far North, then I'll never need a GPS. 

I actually own two very old GPS 's already. But..I left them in Illinois/Wisc. I am contacting a neighbor to see if they will go to my house there and look in my garage to see if the units are where I think they might be. If so, then either one will do for a "get me back" (no maps) unit. Rich


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hooray....my 11 year old Magellan GPS has been found, in my summer home's garage, by my neighbor. It is only 1,200 miles away, but will be shipped to Houston soon. It should serve well enough to get me home from my adventure. Rich


----------

